# How to choose a correct friendly link for your site?



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Think of keywords that would describe what your potential visitors would be looking for. For example - for a website that contains information on Australia you would look for something that has Australia in the name. It can be Australia Travel, Australia Discussion, Australia Holidays, Australia Immigration etc.


----------



## mjones2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dexter said:


> Think of keywords that would describe what your potential visitors would be looking for. For example - for a website that contains information on Australia you would look for something that has Australia in the name. It can be Australia Travel, Australia Discussion, Australia Holidays, Australia Immigration etc.


That's correct. You should have keywords must contain the name of your business in its name. In this way your site will be ranked higher in google and more people will be redirected to your website.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

This is very informative post. A large portion of these blogs were even not related to the keywords. It’s quite apparent that these links have been paid for in an attempt to boost the number of links point to J.C. Penny web pages. Buying or selling links to manipulate results and deceive search engines violates our guidelines.” Thanks


----------



## smith360 (Mar 28, 2011)

zhenzhen said:


> I am new on website promoting and I am learning about all different SEO methods. Here I want to you guys help me on the links promoting.
> How to choose a correct friendly link for your site? What will you mostly concern about?
> Anybody can share your ideas on this that would be a big help to me.
> Best regards
> ...


SEO sometimes paid some dollars for any software that can help to grow more their strategy. Money is also matters in SEO but its your choice. And there is also what they call Pay Per Click(PCC), it cost much money.


----------



## Nick V (Feb 23, 2012)

I have found a website called "Market Samurai" has some really good tips on keywords. Has a number of videos you can look at
cheers


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

Thank Nick for the info about this website


----------



## BndyHong (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm also a new guy on SEO,maybe someone can give me a good lesson.thx


----------

